
Why I Two-Space (2012) - tosh
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/why-i-two-space/
======
aboutruby
So adding an extra space between every sentence all the time, just for vim's
"deleting sentence" to work? (not even by default, and that's a very specific
command). And the command breaks because there is a . in the sentence.

So changing a pretty much worldwide convention for a pretty specific edge-case
on a rarely used command in vim.

Why not just update the command to detect the special cases like Mr. Mrs.,
seems like a much simpler solution.

~~~
copperx
Similarly, Emacs has a jump-to-next-sentence command that only works if you
two-space.

------
Zanni
If you want to make the argument that two-spacing is legit for monospaced
fonts in text editors, great. I'll buy it. But to claim that because HTML and
LaTex exist that source and presentation are orthogonal concerns flies in the
face of the fact that most text is created in Microsoft Word or something like
it. I don't know how many installs of Vim are out there, but I'm guessing it's
less than the 500 million plus installs of Word. This is the kind of tech-geek
pedantry that just pisses me off. _Should_ content and presentation be
separate concerns? Yes. Are they, for 95% of the world's population? Not even
close. Which case should you optimize for?

------
dusted
Except he didn't two-space (never heard that rule before). The only post I
looked at.
[https://bitbucket.org/sjl/stevelosh/src/cb3ae608dff5b5ad47c3...](https://bitbucket.org/sjl/stevelosh/src/cb3ae608dff5b5ad47c362726d35bb24663e8059/content/blog/2015/11/happy-
little-words.markdown?at=default&fileviewer=file-view-default)

------
makecheck
For HTML output I’m able to force two spaces of presentation by making the
first a non-breaking space. Perhaps a converter from Markdown could do
something similar when encountering two spaces after a period in the source.

The “vim” point was interesting, I’d never seen an example of the semantic
value of the extra space before.

